# 85 300zx wont start



## wolfrain62 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi i purchased a 1985 nissan 300zx and it used to turn over and with a lil bit of starter fluid it would start then die. So i went out and bought a new batter and batter positve batter cable cuz the other one broke replaced the battery and cable and now it wont even turn over. What could be wrong with it?


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

Double check your cable connections-- both on the cable you replaced and the other one-- if one broke the other one is probably not far from it. Also you may want to check your connections using a voltmeter or ohmmeter. As for the no start, are you getting gas to the engine?


----------



## wolfrain62 (Apr 12, 2008)

just double cheked the cable they seem fine but i think i need to replace the fuel pump could that be it?


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

That could be the reason for the no-start, but it won't keep the engine from turning over. Do you have voltage at the battery?


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

When you turn the key on do you get the dash lights?


----------



## eddie481 (Jun 21, 2007)

not to be totally cutting in on this thread but i tried starting my sentra yesterday to no avail... i haven't had any problems staring in the past

the dash lights all come on and there is a slight click from the column when i turn the key to "start" but nothing else happens.

anybody? thanks and sorry if i'm messing the whole order of things here.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah your sentra prolly has a dead battery.


----------



## eddie481 (Jun 21, 2007)

could it be? i tried jumping it from another car and still wouldn't start.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

eddie481 said:


> could it be? i tried jumping it from another car and still wouldn't start.


Have the battery tested and if it's still good then it's most likely a fusible link.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

If the battery is really, really, really dead, then jumping it may be difficult. The fact that you are getting a "click" tells me the battery is probably toast. Have it tested, and if it comes up good, then you are looking at a bad starter. . .


----------



## wolfrain62 (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry it took so long to repley but anyways for the dashlight;s then dont turn on at all they used to till i switched the battery. but not anymore and my brake lights are on and i seem to not be able to shut them off until i take of the battery cable.


----------

